# Have you tried to get your children to like classical music?



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

Following up on the most excellent thread on the musical taste of our parents, i thought it would be interesting to ask the parents on the Board if they tried (and succeeded) in getting their kids to like classical music.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, when they were little I gave them a lot of classical music. Not sure how much they listened to, but my son is very solidly into classical. My daughter does not care for classical or much else in music.

I also got my son into opera. He was adamant that he did not want to watch an opera, but after seeing parts from the Bernstein Fidelio DVD he was hooked and bought his own copy. Same thing happened again with the Abbado DVD of Cenerentola. Was not able to hook him on La Fille du Regiment though--yet!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I never tried to get any of my children to like classical music. I figured they could handle the musical part of their lives without any interference.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

I used to play my contemporary records when they were around, until my son discovered the "Stop" button.
Now he calls it "infernal music", but we make fun of it and listen wathever they want, so will never tell 4'33" jokes when they grow old (my daughter even did a homework on Reich).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Man it's tough! They become so influenced by their peers. Kids who are very social and care about what their friends think, it's doubtful they will succumb to classical music's spell.

On the other hand if your kid's a messed up misanthropic, neurotic, loner who never smiles, then he/she is what we need-a potential, enthusiastic lover of all musics classical.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

hpowders said:


> On the other hand if your kid's a messed up misanthropic, neurotic, loner who never smiles, then he/she is what we need-a potential, enthusiastic lover of all musics classical.


Another connection between heavy metal and classical!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

There is no need to "try" to get them to enjoy classical music, whatever happens, happens. If I ever have children I will certainly play them classical music amongst the broadest range of music I could possibly think of. They will absorb everything like a sponge. The "new/unusual" factor will be equal with every style of music they hear, so whatever they end up preferring in the long run is purely going to be based on their own discovery.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Man it's tough! They become so influenced by their peers. Kids who are very social and care about what their friends think, it's doubtful they will succumb to classical music's spell.
> 
> On the other hand if your kid's a messed up misanthropic, neurotic, loner who never smiles, then he/she is what we need-a potential, enthusiastic lover of all musics classical.


That's interesting! When I was 10-12 my friends were mostly classical music fans!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> Another connection between heavy metal and classical!


Ha! Ha! Good one!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That's interesting! When I was 10-12 my friends were mostly classical music fans!


Where did you grow up? The Concertgebouw?

That's really rare, in my opinion.


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

Ya. All of my friends were into rap, hip hop, punk, ska, alternative... popular stuff for kids in the early/mid-2000s.I went to a preppy (is that the right term in this context?) fairly selective high school too. 

or this really really horrible Quebec pop music. 

It's hard for me to imagine kids liking classical, unless one goes to some kind of musical school or something.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I exposed my daughter to a lot of different music, including classical, but we are polar opposites when it comes to music. She's into punk rock and anything that is anti-establishment. I guess I have to take solace in the fact that she at least likes Star Trek! So, I was successful in some small way by introducing her to things I love. 

Kevin


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

My son is a young musician - he is 12 - we have brought him up on classical. Occasionally we give him some beatles or other notable quality pop

he rejects it totally - just dismissing it as childish 

we dont know if this is a good thing or not - will he broaden his tastes in years to come?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I never try to to get anyone to like classical music. From long experience I realised they have to go to it themselves There is plenty Classical music played in our home and the best I can hope is that my daughter is used to having it around and wont think its weird as she grows up.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I played and listened to classical music extensively from the time my son was born. He's an adult now, and has a broad taste in music (broader than my own) but not a special emphasis in classical music. I think that's fine.


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

Not so much classical music but music in general by playing music at home and the car and taking them to concerts. My son is 13, plays classical and electric guitar and has developed a healthy interest in rock and jazz music, not so much about classical but is still coming to concerts with me whenever I propose to go. My daughter is still too young to say, only 8, but I keep her on the same diet of music as her older brother... let`s see what happens.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I seem to remember my parents giving me no help at all regarding classical music listening.
The albums were there. I was curious.

However, once I became an addict, my mom did help keep my interest alive by financing LP classical record purchases for me.

You can't force kids to do something they don't want to do. My parents left me alone and that turned out to be best. If they attempted to "force" me to listen, I would probably now be posting
on the Bruce Springsteen forum instead of TC.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I didn't push any music on my daughter, but she was exposed to all kinds. However, she isn't that much into music in general. 

What did happen was, at night, I used to go to my office in my house and listen to classical music. My daughter would hear me in there and come in, and we'd talk. I think she associates classical music with those times.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

In a recent thread asking how to influence baby to like, or be open to, classical music, the general consensus was if it is in the home, you enjoy it, and share the enthusiasm with your kids (have it on in the background when you play together, sing with it, move around with them to it, etc.) that is about all you can do.

One person made the most important point, no matter your influences, your children are and will be 'something else,' and 'someone else,' i.e. they will eventually develop tastes and preferences of their own, regardless.

Ergo, even the phrase, "Getting them to like it," as well-intended as I'm sure it is, already does not sit well with me


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

We had no children, not by choice.

One of my deepest regret in life is that I (we) won't have anybody we could try to pass our passion down, besides some nephews/nieces who seem to have little interest in music (or horses - my wife's passion).


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

Sorry to read that, Gio.

It seems that I will not pass my passions (also sports ) to my children, either.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I've never done anything to actively promote CM to my children, but they are exposed to it in the car when I'm driving.

My nine year old son was not too happy about the change when I decided I was sick of listening to "adult contemporary" in the car and made the switch to CM a few years ago. He asked if we could switch it back to the other station. He hasn't complained since though, but he has never really been that interested in music, popular or classical. He hasn't shown any interest in anything he's heard on the radio.

However, my three year old daughter has never known anything else since we made the switch to our car listening habits before she was born. She seems to be more musically inclined than her brother. She likes to sing along to the music in the TV shows she watches, and every now and then I'll hear her humming along to the radio in the car as well. So I have some hope that eventually some interest will grow in her as she gets older.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I tried to introduce both my kids to classical music but they have both ended up liking other sorts of music. My son is a professional musician but plays other sorts of music and my daughter is a good singer. the main thing for me is they like music and enjoy making it. The type of music they choose is unimportant to me. I'm just pleased to hear them!


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

I just danced with my 3 yr old girl to Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante for winds in E flat. Earlier today I jumped up and down to Mozart's flute concerto with my 7 month old baby son.

Yesterday we jumped up like crazy to Prokofiev 3rd piano concerto and then chilled out listening to Schubert piano sonatas. Tchaikovsky ballet pieces and Brahms Hungarian dances are my girl's favourites. Sometimes we venture into more modern works such as John Adams Gran Pianola music. Other times it's Bach, Mendelssohn, Stravinsky, Sibelius, and the list goes on and on. 

At times we put Disney's fantasia movies. Beethoven 6th is the all time favourite of course with all those lovely flying ponies! I also love putting classical music in the background during playtime or bathtime. 

It is just so much fun for all (bar my amusical wife!). My children will probably grow up with other musical tastes and hobbies which is perfectly fine for me. They will still appreciate the music their father loves so much in their own way.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^What a nice story!


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

hpowders said:


> You can't force kids to do something they don't want to do. My parents left me alone and that turned out to be best. If they attempted to "force" me to listen, I would probably now be posting
> on the Bruce Springsteen forum instead of TC.


My parents not only forced me to listen, they forced me to play for a number of years. Of my siblings, I'm the one who made a show to dislike it the most too. Out of rebellion, I really did not wanted to have anything to do with classical during my high or elementary school years.

I would venture I would probably not appreciate it as much today if I did not undergo that forced march. If only because I can understand the sheer effort and practice that goes into a performance.

(The irony is not lost upon me)


----------



## donnie a (Jan 15, 2015)

My son isn't interested at all. I've tried to get my daughter (now college age) interested by making an iTunes playlist for her of "grabbers"—things that I think would really have appealed to me at that age—not much luck. I took her to a concert—a great performance by the Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie. Before the performance, I gave her some recordings of the works to be performed. She said she liked them, and had good things to say about the concert, but has never shown any subsequent interest. 

So one day, maybe it will "take"—if not, well maybe a grandchild one day? If not, that's ok; I'll certainly let her listen to what she wants; but it would be nice to have offspring passionate about great music.


----------

